# Best All Around Plant Additive??????



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I got some corksrew plants and allthough I'm sure I gotta enough light(Tank depth is 20' have 80wtts of lighting) I would like to get some advice on a fertilizer or nutrient additive that you would reccomend????Do I need to start measuring my phosphate levels now????My ph is 7.5.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Finally gettin into the plants huh RnR..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Natural progression of things and the positive far out weighs the negitive.fakes were fine in the begining and for setup but for natural surroundings and looks no other way to go.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Deff right about that man. Good to hear you makin the moves. Keep us updated man!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well post yer opinion ya withholding jerk


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont know. I know for my vals i dose iron. I think the corkscrews that you are talkin bout are about the same. Im not sure though. I just know i need more plants to suck up the ferts that i add. I add excel and a pmdd from aquariumfertilizer.com.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

See I think you do know


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If I did I would tell ya. Dumba**. Someone will come along and tell you.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Seachem Flourish Comprehensive for micros, use Flourish Nitrogen, Flourish Phosphorus or Flourish Potassium as needed for macros.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx mac


----------

